# Jeff Corwin/ Chytrid episode



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Last night while scanning the channels I found a Jeff Corwin episode on Chytrid. I'm not sure if it was a rerun or a new episode but I was really happy to see it on TV because I don't think enough people understand the importance of amphibians and amphibian conservation. 

Their were some really interesting things discovered during the episode, like a female atelopus which was captured for a captive breeding program. She was the first female ever caught.

They also talked about the bacteria that keeps some frog species immune to chytrid and how the bacteris can be swabbed on species not immune to chytrid, which can keep them alive when placed in a concentrated solution.

If anyone else saw the whole thing I would like to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey George,
that is a new series that he just started and that was the first of the new season that aired on Tues i believe. It was a great show for sure.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yeah, I wish I had caught it from the beginning, but thanks for the info. I'll be looking for it again


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Was a great show! I DVR`ed it, and the new frogmania episode.
Yeah that was cool how the guy caught, and treated all the frogs in the pond one at a time. The swab of bacteria thing was very interesting for sure! I wonder how effective this is at warding off the virus.
Awesome show!


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

i already watched that show like 3 times lol .... it makes me want to go to panama and find that male golden .... grrrrrrrrrr


Damian


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

It was also interesting how frogs that aren't affected like the certain sp of Coqui that is immune to chytrid was declining in population and then began to rebound when chytrid started to kill off the other Coquis


----------



## cpoconne (May 7, 2008)

This was an excellent episode. I have had the pleasure to work with Corwin in the past and there is some really promising stuff going on here. Chytrid is moving quickly, but these scientists may be on to something. Some of the conclusions pertaining to the wild that were made on the show were spotty, but the laboratory work is superb. There are a lot of questions to be asked and a lot of problems to be solved, but WE ARE ON OUR WAY!


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

it was an amazing show. the yellow legged frogs in the sierra nevada are a heartbreaking and shocking example of how horrible it can be to some frogs. The lab work was very promising to show so much promise in finding ways of treating and possibly curing wild populations.

it may have been staged since it was a tv show, but if it wasn't and I believe it wasn't, I loved when Jeff actually found the adult male atelopus while crawling on the ground.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thats good to hear, especially since there are so many species that haven't been discovered yet or just recently discovered, that it would be great to get chytrid under control so maybe one day we can have the pleasure of keeping these species.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG I didn't see it! what network was it on and anyone got any info on when its on again>?? This is the type of shows that I can't miss because they are rarely on. amphibians don't get their due


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Animal Planet

check their site I'm sure you can find it on their show schedule or search function


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Logqan said:


> OMG I didn't see it! what network was it on and anyone got any info on when its on again>?? This is the type of shows that I can't miss because they are rarely on. amphibians don't get their due


for you and all those that missed it


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

ah nothing like someone making you feel like your a child


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

lol sorry, been waiting to use that all day


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

If you missed the show you can watch it online at:
Watch the Full Episode : The Vanishing Frog : Animal Planet

Since it is broken up, and is online I should be able to use it in the classroom!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

bellerophon said:


> lol sorry, been waiting to use that all day


I am glad I gave you the oppurtunity to do that


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

haha its ok Lee, I walked into it myself


----------

